# Google Chrome!Neuer Webbrowser!



## Havamal (3. September 2008)

http://www.google.com/chrome/index.html?hl...utm_campaign=de
hier ist der Link!
Sehr schlank designter Browser und zumindest bei mir ist er schneller als alle anderen desweiteren hat er nette Features!
Kommt mir wie ein mix von Opera und Firefox vor!


----------



## Noxiel (3. September 2008)

Neumodischer Schnickschnack,
wozu brauche ich einen Mix aus zwei Browsern, wenn ich auch die Originale haben kann.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (3. September 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Neumodischer Schnickschnack,
> wozu brauche ich einen Mix aus zwei Browsern, wenn ich auch die Originale haben kann.



richtig 

ich hatte mir auch Chrome runtergeladen und gleich wieder runtergehauen weil Chrome total hässlich ist ( ich weiß das es noch in der Testphase ist ) aber wie schon Noxiel geschrieben hat , wozu braucht man 2 Browsern^^


----------



## Tikume (3. September 2008)

Wer was mit Webseiten macht braucht eh verschiedene Browser und auch als "normaler" Anwender ist es nicht verkehrt zumindest eine Alternative zu haben.

Prinzipiell gefällt mir das Ding nicht schlecht, aber ohne Werbe/Javascript Blocker werd ich den nicht ernsthaft benutzen wollen.


----------



## Pc-freak (3. September 2008)

Genau ich Finde den Browers auch kacke ^^ Ich bleib Lieber bei Mozilla Firefox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (3. September 2008)

bleibe lieder mein Flock treu , gefällt mir besser^^


----------



## Pc-freak (3. September 2008)

Flock? was ist den dass O.o Browser XD? noch nie was von dem Gehört ^^


----------



## Makalvian (3. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Flock? was ist den dass O.o Browser XD? noch nie was von dem Gehört ^^



guckste hier^^ http://flock.com/


----------



## Pc-freak (3. September 2008)

oh^^ danke ich hab den auch mal Runtergeladen Ist aber nicht so mein Ding^^ aber ich finde Flock besser alles den Von Google 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (3. September 2008)

hab ihn seit noch nichtmal 10 min drauf und find ihn bisher ziemlich gut .. wie er sich mit alltagsaufgaben schlägt wird sich zeigen ..



> wozu brauche ich einen Mix aus zwei Browsern, wenn ich auch die Originale haben kann.


weil er vllt von beiden das beste in einem vereint?!?
kein switchen mehr


----------



## Tikume (3. September 2008)

Makalvian schrieb:


> guckste hier^^ http://flock.com/



Dann doch lieber gleich Lynx.


----------



## Maladin (3. September 2008)

Das Konzept von Chrome ist klasse - Jeder Tab und jedes Script ein eigener Thread. Das ist ein guter Ansatz und fördert die Stabilität. Ohne Scriptblocker und mit dem verhunzten Webkit ist Chrome aber für mich noch keine Alternative zum Fuchs.

Fix ist Googles Filius auf jeden Fall


----------



## Makalvian (3. September 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber gleich Lynx.



ist doch eigentlich der browser der ne art von dos oberfläche hat also ohne den ganzen schnick schnack wenn ich mich richtig entsinne oder ?

ok habs soweit ^^ von der idee her mal einen absturzsicheren browser zu haben nicht schelcht aber ist denke ich mal auch geschmackssache .... das auge isst ja mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (3. September 2008)

http://www.heise.de/security/Mehrere-Schwa.../meldung/115363


----------



## riesentrolli (3. September 2008)

ich zitiere meinen psot aus einem anderen forum



> ich glaub ich werd den eher links liegen lassen. google is jetz nich grad ne firma, die ich liebe


----------



## Todesschleicher (3. September 2008)

Ich bin grad mit dem drin und muss sagen: Er sieht beschissen aus, aber er ist rasend schnell^^

Natürlich hab ich auch Probleme mit Google (bin eher linksgerichtet)...aber Google hat eh überall seine Finger drin, da kann ich auch den Browser von denen benutzen...
Und da der Browser genau wie Mozilla Freeware ist, wird er bestimmt auch bald besser aussehen...wenn er nicht gleich mit Mozilla merged 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (3. September 2008)

also mir gefällt das design von dem browser ausgesprochen gut!
ich find die features großartig, die browserzeile ist wirklich flexibel nutzbar und diese "most-clicked" seite im opera style find ich auch gut gemacht!

aber sicherheitsprobleme mag ich gar nicht und als ich das gelesen habe, hab ich wieder firefox gestartet..
aber ich verspreche mir für die zukunft viel von dem browser.

bin auch links, aber was das damit zu tun hat frag ich mich .. oder benutzt ihr auch linux weil ganzkleinweich so kapitalistisch ist, fahrt fahrrad, weil die großen autokonzerne kapitalistisch sind und esst niemals bei BurgerKing/McDoof ?? 
Okay, wenn ihr jetzt 3 mal ja gesagt habt, dann versteh ich euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. September 2008)

linux benutz ich eigtl hauptsächlich deshalb nich, weil ich wohl nich damit klar kommen würde^^
fahrrad fahr ich, weil ich weder lappen noch auto hab, weil ich finde ich brauch kein auto und wenn ich doch mal n auto haben sollte, dann wahrscheinlich kein ganz gewöhnliches
bei BurgerKing/McDoof und so ess ich nich weil ich vegetarier bin und außerdem was gegen die firmenpolitik der konzerne hab
gegen google hab ich was weil sie so lange wie sie wollen speichern was du suchst, was du anklickst und ermöglichen, dass mir milliarden menschen in den garten gucken können


----------



## claet (3. September 2008)

du weißt genau, dass es mir jetzt nicht explizit um diese drei punkte ging ,das waren nur beispiele ..

was ich meinte ist, dass wir sowieso tagtäglich von großkonzernen und anderen kapitalisten ausgebeutet werden 
oder uns in ihre arme begeben.

hast du ein handy? weißt du ob dein provider bewegungsprofile erstellt?
wer ist dein inet-provider? erstellt der vllt auch surf-profile?
studivz? facebook? etc..

ich will ja jetzt nciht sagen, dass ich das alles nicht auch schrecklich find. aber es ist einfach
alltäglich .. und chrome ist immerhin open source und da ist momentan definitiv nichts versteckt, 
was mitloggt .. das hätte irgendwer schon rausgefunden und publiziert.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. September 2008)

fands trotzdem lustig darauf zu antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mein handy liegt meistens ausgeschaltet (aber mit akku drin -> bringt nix^^) auf meinem nachttisch.
das mein provider n surfprofil von mir erstellt is mir klar. musser doch laut gesetz. find ich scheiße aber nunja ich besuche immer noch die seiten die ich will. (warum zur hölle nutz ich tor eigtl nich? habs doch installiert? bequemlichkeit -___-)
und auch dass ich bei so community zeugs viel zu viel von mir preisgebe is mir klar. aber ich versuche es in grenzen zu halten. vor allem nachdem ich nach dem blood and honur hack mich da mal im redwatch bereich umgesehen hab...
naja ich bin und bleib widersprüchlich. leider.


----------



## claet (3. September 2008)

du bist und bleibst widersprüchlich, weil du dir eben gedanken machst über die dinge die um dich rum geschehen.
den meisten isses scheiß egal und sie lassen alles über sich ergehen und merken einfach nix.
da find ich dich doch äußerst sympathisch, wenn auch widersprüchlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is ja bei mir nicht viel anders, nur hab ich mich wohl schon ein stück weit
damit abgefunden ..


----------



## Carcharoth (3. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gegen google hab ich was weil sie so lange wie sie wollen speichern was du suchst, was du anklickst und ermöglichen, dass mir milliarden menschen in den garten gucken können



Stell halt n Zelt auf wenn du Leichen vergräbst...


----------



## Noxiel (3. September 2008)

Da ich auch kein Freund von Payback, Happydigits und anderen "Du bekommst einen Rucksack für dein persönliches Konsumverhalten" Dienste bin, werde ich mir GoogleChrome ebenfalls nicht zulegen. 

Opera for da whin


----------



## riesentrolli (3. September 2008)

bei den ersten 3 hat ich noch kein zelt.

btw ich meine mal gehört zu haben, dass man nich einfach über ne mauer wem anderen in den garten glotzen darf. google earth ermöglicht das ja allerdings problemlos


----------



## Carcharoth (3. September 2008)

Hat per Zufall grad jemand Ahnung wie ich die Lesezeichen und den ganzen Kram von Firefox in Chrome importieren kann? Die Importfunktion von Chrome ist fürn Arsch *g*


----------



## riesentrolli (3. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hat per Zufall grad jemand Ahnung wie ich die Lesezeichen und den ganzen Kram von Firefox in Chrome importieren kann? Die Importfunktion von Chrome ist fürn Arsch *g*


lass ich ma gulli zu wort kommen


> In deinem Profil in einer Datei namens Bookmarks.html. Dein Profil findest du unter Dokumente und Einstellungen\Dein_Profilname\Anwendungsdaten\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles. Wenn du deinen FF mit "firefox -p" startest, bekommst du den Profilmanager, wahrscheinlich ist dein altes Profil dort noch gelistet, ansonsten musst du nur die Datei einlesen oder in dein neues Profil kopieren. Und um zukünftig solchen Problemen vorzubeugen, würde ich MozBackup empfehlen.


wie du die dann aber zu chrome rüberbekommst kann ich dir nich sagen^^


----------



## riesentrolli (3. September 2008)

Datenkrake will alle Rechte an Inhalten, die durch den Browser gehen

Erste negative Schlagzeilen gibt es über Googles neuen Browser Chrome zu vermelden. Es klingt wie ein schlechter Scherz, doch Google sieht in den Nutzungsbedingungen des Browsers tatsächlich vor, dass sie sämtliche, weltweite, unbefristete Nutzungsrechte erhalten an allen Informationen, die durch den Browser laufen.

Immerhin sollen diese Rechte nicht-exklusiv gewährt werden. Problematisch, eigentlich unmöglich aber, wird des für die Nutzer durch eine weitere Passage in den Klauseln der Nutzungsbedingung (Sektion 11.4). Dort nämlich soll man versichern, dass man über die alle Rechte verfügt, um den Nutzungsbedingungen zustimmen zu können. Würde man sich daran halten wollen, dann könnte man ausschließlich Webseiten besuchen, die man als Urheber ausschließlich selbst gemacht hat, oder dessen Nutzungsrechte man besitzt. Das ist nicht nur absurd, sondern in der Praxis völlig unmöglich.

Noch pikanter wird es dadurch, dass in der besagten Klausel 11.1, die das Nutzungsrecht gegenüber Google regelt, Google sich tatsächlich das Recht einräumt, die Inhalte, die durch den Browser laufen, zu übersetzten, zu ändern oder weiter zu verbreiten. Klingt größenwahnsinnig? Man darf gespannt sein, welche Proteste nun folgen. Laut Register gab es eine ähnlich unrealistisch klingende Nutzungsbedingung beim Microsoft Messenger und beim AOL AIM Messenger, bis jedoch die Revolte im Netz zu intensiv wurde und die Bedingungen dadurch geändert wurden. Etwas Ähnliches müsste jetzt auch bei Google Chrome passieren, es sei denn, man möchte wirklich ein Unternehmen haben, dass ein Monopol auf so gut wie alle Resourcen hat, die es im Internet gibt. Auch soll es bereits erste Administratoren geben, die den Zugriff von Chrome-Browser aus dem eigenen Netzwerk sperren.

quelle: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (3. September 2008)

Wer vertraut schon Gulli... auf /. war die News schon heut morgen. Da stand auch, dass das dasselbe Agreement ist, was man auch bei der Toolbar und all dem Kram unterzeichnet und Google es wohl verpasst hat, an den Browser anzupassen.


Achja, das importieren hat geklappt. Aber trotzdem hat Chrome nen riesigen Nachteil... wenn man ein Tab schliesst wo ein Download läuft, wird der ohne Warnung geschlossen. 
Ausserdem ist das Teil nicht mit UltraMon kompatibel... tolle Wurst.


----------



## Tikume (3. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Die Importfunktion von Chrome ist fürn Arsch *g*



Erm, gar nicht. Das einzige ist dass Du Firefox beim Import schliessen musst (sagt er Dir aber). Einlutschen tut er da fast alles sauber bis auf die gespeicherten passwörter.


----------



## Carcharoth (3. September 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Erm, gar nicht. Das einzige ist dass Du Firefox beim Import schliessen musst (sagt er Dir aber). Einlutschen tut er da fast alles sauber bis auf die gespeicherten passwörter.



Der war zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lies doch was ich schreibe *g*


----------



## Tikume (3. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Der war zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Anwender erzählen viel wenn der tag lang ist .. und ich habe den Import heute Morgen selbst gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (3. September 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Anwender erzählen viel wenn der tag lang ist .. und ich habe den Import heute Morgen selbst gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin kein doofer Anwender.. *g*
Lies den Thread nochmal. Du hast nen Satz verpasst :>


----------



## Tikume (3. September 2008)

Ich frage mich allerdings welchem Browser Chrome Anteile abjagen will.

Bei Firefox & Opera Nutzern gehe ich davon dass sie sich gedanken über die Browserwahl gemacht haben und denen es spätestens bei den Infos wie emsig Chrome Daten an Google (mit individuell vergebener Id für den jeweiligen Nutzer) verschickt hochkommt.

Internet Explorer Nutzer wissen nicht was ein Browser ist. Die denken es gibt nur den Internet Explorer und das wird sich kaum ändern.

Für die Safari Nutzer hätte sich Google nicht die Mühe machen müssen dass Chrome überhaupt funktioniert. Hier zählt nur was als "cool" und "stylisch" gilt und da kann Chrome kaum Punkten. Da hätten sie besser die Entwicklungskosten gespart und in lustige Werbung mit eingängiger Musik investiert.


----------



## Todesschleicher (3. September 2008)

Ich frag mich hier vor allem eins: 
Who the fuck cares about this shit?

Google speichert ALLES was du machst...viele Seiten funzen überhaupt nicht ohne das entsprechende Google-Script. Und Von daher ist es mir inzwischen sogar relativ egal, ob ich nun Spuren hinterlasse oder ob ich mein Internet verlangsame, weil ich versuche das zu verhindern, ohne dass ich es verhindere.

Man muss einfach mal realistisch werden...Firefox wird von Google subventioniert...wo soll also ein Unterschied zu Chrome bestehen, außer dass das Design besser ist?

Achso...neben der Schwäche mit dem Downloadabbrechen noch eine weitere:

Der Downloadspeed ist miserabel...auf Megaupload seit Stunden am Laden (Ohne Premium)...vielleicht 100kb/S...ich bin 1,5-2 MB/s gewöhnt


----------



## DanB (3. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Ich frag mich hier vor allem eins:
> Who the fuck cares about this shit?
> 
> Google speichert ALLES was du machst...viele Seiten funzen überhaupt nicht ohne das entsprechende Google-Script. Und Von daher ist es mir inzwischen sogar relativ egal, ob ich nun Spuren hinterlasse oder ob ich mein Internet verlangsame, weil ich versuche das zu verhindern, ohne dass ich es verhindere.
> ...




Genau meine Meinung, wir werden doch eh bei allem beobachtet was wir machen und können es eh nicht wirklich verhindern, sondern nur versuchen es zu minimieren und mal ganz ehrlich denkt ihr die anderen webbrowser merken sich nicht wo ihr wart und geben es vllt weiter??



DanB


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (3. September 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Internet Explorer Nutzer wissen nicht was ein Browser ist. Die denken es gibt nur den Internet Explorer und das wird sich kaum ändern.



der IE hat 70% Marktanteil
wie wir wissen hat Windows seine eigene Such Maschine und wie kann man die am besten pushen? ganz einfach man streicht Google aus dem schnell Verzeichnis
wir wissen aber trotzdem das Google häufiger am tag besucht wird als alle Porno seiten im Internet ;-) unter anderem auch von diesen IE Benutzern. 
Google schaltet einfach ne Werbung unter der Suchzeile oder besser drüber und sorg dafür das den IE Benutzern sowas dann erfahren

Chrome zielt keineswegs auf Firefox oder Opera ab da diese ja ihre Webseite als start Seite oder Such Maschine verwenden.

und an alle die sich beschweren, ich weiß in letzter zeit hört man das häufiger aber es verliert trotzdem nicht an Bedeutung: ES IST EINE BETA! Chrome wird open source sein so das für verschiedene bereiche sich Programmierer finden werden. und nach der beta wird das Daten gesende an Google auch aufhören.

also ich benutze Chrome grade neben Opera als zweit Browser und eins muss man ihm lassen, er ist schnell und es ist schön das ein Wörterbuch standart mäßig eingebaut ist.


----------



## Tikume (3. September 2008)

DanB schrieb:


> Genau meine Meinung, wir werden doch eh bei allem beobachtet was wir machen und können es eh nicht wirklich verhindern, sondern nur versuchen es zu minimieren und mal ganz ehrlich denkt ihr die anderen webbrowser merken sich nicht wo ihr wart und geben es vllt weiter??



Vermutlich. Bleiben trotzdem noch die Sicherheitslücken und fehlende Skript/Werbeblocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (4. September 2008)

Da es Open Source ist, wird das vermutlich auch gefixt werden...außerdem ist Google trotz all der Scheiße die sie machen immer noch ein Konzern, der sich konstruktive Kritik zu Herzen nimmt...


----------



## Tikume (4. September 2008)

Abwarten, aber ich bezweifle dass sie es gern sehen dass Werbung geblockt wird oder pauschal ihre google-analytics Sachen die sich durch viele Websites durchziehen.


----------



## David (4. September 2008)

Wenn dieser Browser den Durchbruch schafft könnt ihr Euch das Internet und die Benutzung von Computern in der alten Form komplett abschminken.
/boykottieren


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

und wen der Browser fertig ist und dann immer noch alle daten etc bla bla ist dass ein weiter schritt zur Überwachung aller menschen.


.Handy man kann die über all orten (wen es an ist)
.Microsoft Kann dich jeder Zeit durch Windows aus spionieren (alles was du auf dem pc hast)
.BundesTrojaner (da sag ich Lieber Nichts da Zu)



Wehr alles Den film Staatsfeind Nummer 1 Kennt ich würde mal sagen eines tages Wirt es so sein dass bla bla bla ^^ dein tel hab hören kann etc ^^ One jeden verdachst Grund ^^


----------



## Makalvian (4. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> .Handy man kann die über all orten (wen es an ist)



nur wenn sie an sind ?^^

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,494461,00.html


----------



## rEdiC (4. September 2008)

Firefox 3.0 mehr braucht man nicht.


----------



## Todesschleicher (4. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Wenn dieser Browser den Durchbruch schafft könnt ihr Euch das Internet und die Benutzung von Computern in der alten Form komplett abschminken.
> /boykottieren



Begründung?




Pc-freak schrieb:


> und wen der Browser fertig ist und dann immer noch alle daten etc bla bla ist dass ein weiter schritt zur Überwachung aller menschen.
> 
> 
> .Handy man kann die über all orten (wen es an ist)
> ...



Ist schon so. Der Paragraph heißt 129ab/129b: Verdacht auf Mitgliedsschaft in einer terroristischen Vereinigung...wenn ein Richter, wie es normal ist, diesen Antrag durchlässt, hast du kein Leben mehr.

Ebenso wie die Vorratsdatenspeicherung usw.




Makalvian schrieb:


> nur wenn sie an sind ?^^
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,494461,00.html



Man kann es heutzutage maximal verhindern, wenn das Handy aus ist, der Akku aus dem Handy genommen ist UND die SIM-Karte entfernt wurde. Ohne dass das passiert, können die Menschen, die auf Sendetürme zugreifen können, dich nicht nur orten, sondern deine sämtlichen Aktionen ausspionieren. Und das geht von jedem Sendeturm aus, selbst von denen, die keinen eigenen Netzbetreiber haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (4. September 2008)

Ich versteh echt nich wieso auf dem Browser so rumgehackt wird.

Mir gefällt er echt gut. Ich hab ihn gestern angetestet und konnte positive Eindrücke sammeln.
Solange er noch in der Beta ist und besagte Problemchen aufweist werde ich ihn nicht standartmäßig einsetzen,
aber wenn er dann mal fertig ist und als OpenSource released ist bin ich sicher, wird eine 
vernünftige Version von irgendwem produziert. Das ist das tolle an OpenSource.
Und ich find es von einem Konzern wie Google großartig, dass sie sowas als OpenSource
rausbringen! Ich versteh nicht, was es da zu meckern gibt! Ich find das äußerst positiv.

Und dass sie irgendwo ihr Geld verdienen müssen ist ja klar. Ich hab mir den Kapitalismus 
nich ausgesucht.. Beschwert euch bei euren Eltern/Großeltern etc...


----------



## Kcrs (4. September 2008)

Wer in mag soll in nehmen, auf jeden fall bleib ich lieber bei Firefox 3.
Den jeder hat seine eigene Meinung und seinen eigenen Geschmack.


----------



## jolee (4. September 2008)

finde den chrome schonmal nicht schlecht. auf jeden fall steckt er voller potential. 

interessant auch ,dass google es geschafft hat, die entwicklung eines solchen mammutprojektes über monate/jahre hinweg geheim zu halten.

Bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit Chrome, auch wenn der Import von meinen Firefox 3 lesezeichen aus einem mir unerfindlichen grund nicht klappt : )

grüße


----------



## Minastirit (4. September 2008)

der browser ist auf der oberflächte atm scheisse .. da mag ich mein opera mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /knuddel
und da bei mir eh design > all ist .. werd ich wohl in nächster zeit nicht wechseln.

Jedoch ist die veriante mit dem "jeder tab neuer prozess" eine super idee und es funktioniert auch toll.
aber google = google .. reicht wenn ich dort suche .. e-mail acc würd ich nur schon wegen den "spionen" von google nicht machen aber das ist jedem seine freie entscheidung.

solange er sich nicht wirklich verschönert bringt mir die funktion auch nichts und opera ist seit 2monaten nie abgestürzt also von dem her isses auch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

Bei mir ist noch nie ein Browser ab Gekackt WTF?


----------



## Minastirit (4. September 2008)

ich meine damit wenn man viele seiten offen hat und eine seite schlecht gemacht ist bricht es teilweise ab. sicherheit.. nunja bei mir isses bei paar videos schon passiert. fast immer unter ie ..


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich meine damit wenn man viele seiten offen hat und eine seite schlecht gemacht ist bricht es teilweise ab. sicherheit.. nunja bei mir isses bei paar videos schon passiert. fast immer unter ie ..


Was den für Videos *g* *hust* Mhhhmm ja ^^ XD


----------



## Carcharoth (4. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Was den für Videos *g* *hust* Mhhhmm ja ^^ XD



Youtube z.b.

Und kürz mal deine Signatur. 200 Pixel sind Maximalhöhe.


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

Wirt Gleich Gemacht Chef ^^


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Ich benutz es im Moment weils einfach verdammt schnell bei mir läuft und der Bonus für mich dumme kuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es überprüft die Rechtschreibung das ist einfach der Hammer ich kann, wenn ich will, meine schreibfehler minimieren x) 

Sonst wenn ich java brauch benutz ich eben Firefox aber sobald das unterstütz wird wird das mein neuer haupt Browser


----------



## Tikume (5. September 2008)

Das wissen wir alle wirklich zu schätzen, aber das gibt  es auch für Firefox (und findet in deinem Post auch noch ein paar verbliebene Fehler) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/3077


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das wissen wir alle wirklich zu schätzen, aber das gibt  es auch für Firefox (und findet in deinem Post auch noch ein paar verbliebene Fehler)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Deswegen bin ich auch bei minimal geblieben mit dem zusammenhang wenn ich lust hab ^.^ sonst würde ich mich dazu verplichten jedes einzelne word immer zu korigieren....und ich schreib verdammt viel falsch da brauch ich pro post mindestens 3 minuten. 

naja ok...das mit dem rechtschreibt teil wuste ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber chrome läuft bei mir drotzdem noch schneller und fühlt sich auch irgendwie....leichter an...weiß net wie beschrieben läuft einfach super.

Hoff das es, wenn es fertig entwickelt ist auch alles unterstützt und auch effektiv nutzbar ist bis jetzt gefällt der browser mir und fürs surfen reichts locker

T.T siehst...das ist jetzt zb so lang jetzt hab ich kein bock die Wörter zu korrigieren.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich auch bei minimal geblieben mit dem zusammenhang wenn ich lust hab ^.^ sonst würde ich mich dazu verplichten jedes einzelne word immer zu korigieren....und ich schreib verdammt viel falsch da brauch ich pro post mindestens 3 minuten.
> 
> naja ok...das mit dem rechtschreibt teil wuste ich nicht.
> 
> ...



Vier Zeilen sind Lang? Ich hoffe du musst nie nen Aufsatz schreiben *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (5. September 2008)

bei chrome seh ich halt wirklich das problem das alles an googel gesendet wird und man dadurch zum "gläsernen" Menschen wird. und irgendwann verliert ein Google-mitarbeiter mal ne CD mit 500,000 Kundendaten (also private Mails etc.)
Ich hoffe der Datenschutz schreitet da ein das Google damit nicht durchkommt. ICh werde mich auf jeden fall dagegen wehren so lange es geht.

edit: weis eigendlich jemand was von flauwy wenn ja dann bitte PM ich bin nicht aufm laufenden.


----------



## sTereoType (5. September 2008)

mir gefällt Chrome soweit auch ganz gut, benutz ihn aber hauptsächlich für die seiten wo ich auto login hab, da das ja bei Firefox zur zeit i-wie spinnt und mir keiner helfen kann. für alles übrige benutz ich Firefox. 

btw: weiß einer ob ich bei Chrome auch dieses dropdown Menü an der Adressleiste einblenden lassen kann, wo seiten drin stehen die ich schon mal eingegeben hab?


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> mir gefällt Chrome soweit auch ganz gut, benutz ihn aber hauptsächlich für die seiten wo ich auto login hab, da das ja bei Firefox zur zeit i-wie spinnt und mir keiner helfen kann. für alles übrige benutz ich Firefox.
> 
> btw: weiß einer ob ich bei Chrome auch dieses dropdown Menü an der Adressleiste einblenden lassen kann, wo seiten drin stehen die ich schon mal eingegeben hab?



Meinst du lesezeichen? die wo man über strg+D macht?


----------



## Niranda (5. September 2008)

Ich sag jetzt einfach mal einen Satz, vielleicht verbinden einige etwas damit?! cO

Der neueste Name der 'Stasi' ist Google - hat aber eine globale Verbreitung!


----------



## sTereoType (5. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Meinst du lesezeichen? die wo man über strg+D macht?


hät ich lesezeichen gemeint, hät ich auch lesezeichen geschrieben^^
bei firefox (oder auch ie) hast du neben der adressleiste zwei pfeile. der rechte ist der zum wechseln zu angegebener adresse. der linke zeigt nach unten und öffnet ein dropdown menü. dort ist jede seite aufgelistet die man mal in die adressleiste eingegeben hat(sogar wenn es die seite nicht gibt). ist halt für seiten die nicht direkt als lesezeichen gesehen werden sollen, z.b. grauzonen behaftete austauschseiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (5. September 2008)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ich sag jetzt einfach mal einen Satz, vielleicht verbinden einige etwas damit?! cO
> 
> Der neueste Name der 'Stasi' ist Google - hat aber eine globale Verbreitung!



Tja...und heute kann man so wenig dagegen tun wie damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (6. September 2008)

Naja ich mein, alle weinen rum:
Werbung hier
Werbung da
...

Was macht Google? Spioniert EUER verhalten aus und postet entsprechend Werbung und hat noch viele weitere daten, von denen niemand träumt.
Dieser googlebrowser ist nur ein weiteres mittel, um noch mehr ausspionieren zu können.
Jetzt nicht nur mehr eure suchmaschine - jetzt auchnoch eurer Browser, morgen eurer neue Inet provider, übermorgen eure CPU und danach...?


----------



## Pc-freak (6. September 2008)

Niranda schrieb:


> Naja ich mein, alle weinen rum:
> Werbung hier
> Werbung da
> ...
> ...



Danach pflanzen sie uns Mikro Chips in Hirn um unser Gedanke aus Zu spionieren !^^


----------



## Cadmus (6. September 2008)

My 2 cents:

Hab CHROME mal gesaugt, bin sehr zufrieden (weil schnell).

Daß man ausspioniert wird, hat man überall, wer was dagegen machen will, sollte auf den Mars ziehen. So ists nunmal heutzutage.


----------



## David (6. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Begründung?


Kein Bock alles niederzuschreiben, allerdings wird Google mit Sicherheit an allen seinen Webservices zehren.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (7. September 2008)

Bundesamt warnt vor neuem Google-Browser "Chrome"

Berlin (dpa) - Das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) hat sich kritisch zum neuen Google Browsers Chrome geäußert. "Google Chrome sollte nicht für den allgemeinen Gebrauch eingesetzt werden", sagte Sprecher Matthias Gärtner der "Berliner Zeitung".



Es sei problematisch, dass Google ein Produkt in der Testversion aufgrund seiner Marktmacht einer breiten, zum Teil technisch wenig versierten Öffentlichkeit zugänglich mache. Chrome sei zwar bequem, aber kritisch, nicht nur weil das Programm noch nicht ausgereift sei, sondern auch wegen der Daten-Sammelwut von Google.

Vor dem Hintergrund, dass der kalifornische Suchmaschinenkonzern mit dem Browser nun alle wichtigen Bereiche im Internet vom E-Mail-Programm über die Suche bis zu rein internetbasierten Textverarbeitungsprogrammen abdecke, warnte der BSI-Sprecher: "Aus sicherheitstechnischen Gründen ist die Anhäufung von Daten bei einem Anbieter kritisch."


----------



## David (7. September 2008)

Alles so wie es Niranda und der gutaussehende David vorausgesagt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (9. September 2008)

Wehr den google browser Benutzen möchte one aus Spionirt Zu werden hab ich was für in  http://www.chip.de/downloads/UnChrome_32777529.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (11. September 2008)

ob es stimmt weiß es doch keiner . CHIP.de kann viel schreiben . auch wenn das Tool Unchrome heisst muss es auch nihct gleich klappen^^ . und nicht mal chip hat beweisse ob wirklich die ID vom Browser geändert wurde


----------

